# Agility puppy all grown up



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Thought you might like to see a pic of Kai at his first competition - he's 23 months and either goes super well (he got 8th out of 90 dogs at this show) or super stupid and spaces out (like this weekend) - puppy head!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cool! How long have you been training?


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

He started playing with contacts and going between wings at about 9 months. Channel weaves at about 14 months and the went up to full height at about 16 months after we had him x-rayed. So 'proper' training for probably about 8 months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What a gorgeous photo! Love the focus and drive it seems to show so well. He's really digging in to continue on the course.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Kai looks good and focused on his job in the photo! Cross fingers for Colter the Doofus Goofus and his debut in about 10 days... Waytago Jayne!


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Good luck to you and Colter!


----------

